# Hardrock Fenders/Racks Info...



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

Not sure if these pics & info will help anyone, but here they are. The bike is a 2010 Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc with mounted fenders and front/rear racks. Suggestions or questions?

Rear rack is just a cheap, all purpose rack. I don't remember a lot of details about it, but did slightly bend it's legs to make it fit with the disc calipers in the way. It also has some hardware at the mounting points to keep it out away from the mounts, as well. So far the rack has held strong, but feels like it sways when whatever weight is on it is above the top surface; more weight=more sway.

The front rack is a Headland Rover fitted to the 'almighty hole" in the fork cross brace. Believe me, without this hole, it would not have been as easy to mount anything on the front. I used a straightened P-clip to mount it at the top, but in the future would like something more sturdy. It hasn't moved, even with about ten pounds+ weight, but still. If I can find a rear rack like this as cheap as I got this one, it's mine!

The fenders are Planet Bike Hardcore MTB fenders. When these were purchased, I thought they'd just slap right on. Right! In a perfect world. But, where there's a will, there's always a way. Two P-clips on each side (one to the seat stays, one to the rack brace) and the regular mounting to the seat stay eyelets put the rear in place. Originally, I had only used the supplied mounting bolt through the hole in the seat stay cross member, but added zip-ties just to be safe. Clearance on the 2.0 tires is very close. Almost too close.

The front uses the 'almighty hole" for the regular top mount and two hose clamps on the fork. I had to bend the fender hangers about an inch from the eyelets to mount them this way. Over time, I added a larger mud flap to the front to keep spray/dirt further down. It's backed by some thick wire to keep it from folding up and back, as well. Clearance isn't as much of an issue on the front with the 2.0's.

Pics:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

That looks Special! Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm a little late to this party but....just had to compliment you on the fender and rack install. Good thinking on using the clamps to secure the fenders.


----------



## AX2007 (Jul 2, 2014)

I know this old as all hell, but thanks for posting these pics. My LBS insisted racks and fenders are impossible on my Hardrock sport disc 29er.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

for your bike, they might be. unless you're up for drilling holes and voiding warranties.

A rear rack is not hard. There are all sorts of mounting options, and some out there don't require mounts of any kind. Weight can be limited, but it is what it is.

The front is the wild card. That's the one that might require some modification and warranty voiding if you're determined.


----------



## AX2007 (Jul 2, 2014)

NateHawk said:


> for your bike, they might be. unless you're up for drilling holes and voiding warranties.
> 
> A rear rack is not hard. There are all sorts of mounting options, and some out there don't require mounts of any kind. Weight can be limited, but it is what it is.
> 
> The front is the wild card. That's the one that might require some modification and warranty voiding if you're determined.


While a rear rack would be nice, my primary concern is with the fenders. I want a full coverage fender for commuting, and my LBS gave me a lot of song and dance of why it couldn't be done. They also told me that a SKS chainguard wasn't possible, and then the mechanic got it on in about 10 minutes. I think the guy at the front is just not great.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

It can be done, the LBS doesn't want the liability of modifying the fenders or frame and void a warranty. Also, this project could take over an hour to engineer the solution. An hour is worth about $50+ for a shop. Not a cost customers enjoy paying. The best solution is follow the pictures and advice above and DIY.


----------



## AX2007 (Jul 2, 2014)

rogbie said:


> It can be done, the LBS doesn't want the liability of modifying the fenders or frame and void a warranty. Also, this project could take over an hour to engineer the solution. An hour is worth about $50+ for a shop. Not a cost customers enjoy paying. The best solution is follow the pictures and advice above and DIY.


And so it was written, so it shall be done. I'll post pictures in my own thread when I get it done.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

There are fender sets that are made to attach to bikes without mounts. You should not need to drill anything either. I think Planet Bike makes them.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

My bikes all have rack mounts but I have a Topeak MTX Beam rack with fender that clamps onto the seat post with a Topeak DXP trunk bag. I have a few bikes that I use for commuting so rather than having permanent racks on I find this is more convenient as it only takes 2 mins to swap it over.
















The Rack and fender work very well and cost about $50, they are rated to carry up to 22lbs; gives you the option of bungeeing a bag when you want to carry kit. My buddy has a similar set up but has a modified 1/5 circumference fender that attaches by P clamps to the seat tube and seat stays to give him full rear fender coverage. 
The trunk bag and pannier frames are great, but the bag is pretty expensive. However it will hold 22Litres so I can get groceries and the like on top of my commuting stuff.
On the road bike in the picture 22lbs is a little unstable it flexes the frame (I try to limit it to 12lbs ito 15lbs) however on the Karate Monkey 22lbs is fine.


----------

